# My new (to me) Bridgeport MILL w/CNC conversion



## Kennyd (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, I've mentioned it a few times, but I finally got it.  Between  work, weather, and a basement shop remodel it's taken me about 8 months  to make this finally happen.

Part One is taking the mill apart and getting it loaded on my trailer:

https://picasaweb.google.com/1139665...ridgeportPart1

Part Two is getting unload at home and into my basement-down steps!  I am still re-assembling, will update soon.

https://picasaweb.google.com/1139665...idgeportPart2#


----------



## brucer (Oct 18, 2011)

nice machine kennyd


----------



## StonewellMark (Oct 21, 2011)

Kennyd, I was sweatin' bullets putting my Bridgeport in the garage with the skid-steer.  I couldn't imagine putting one in the basement.   


Mark


----------



## Kennyd (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, I just added more pictures to the part 2 album for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Highpower (Oct 22, 2011)

Kenny, you _cheated_. You had *help*!  

Very nice set-up you've got there, and a great job on the move.
Something I noticed though - I think you have your X-axis scale mislabeled in the pics. (Part 2)

Congrats on the upgrade. Color me jealous...


----------



## Kennyd (Oct 22, 2011)

Highpower said:


> Kenny, you _cheated_. You had *help*!
> 
> Very nice set-up you've got there, and a great job on the move.
> Something I noticed though - I think you have your X-axis scale mislabeled in the pics. (Part 2)
> ...



Thanks Willie,

I was just testing to see if anybody was reading the captions-Yeah, that's it!  Good catch, thanks for the heads up-I just fixed it.


----------



## churchjw (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice mill but the pictures of it going down the stairs were enough to scare me.  I don't have the courage to try something like that.    Thank goodness it worked.  I hope you are not planing to move ever.

Jeff


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 2, 2011)

churchjw said:


> Nice mill but the pictures of it going down the stairs were enough to scare me.  I don't have the courage to try something like that.    Thank goodness it worked.  I hope you are not planing to move ever.
> 
> Jeff


Nope, not moving!  It really was not that bad-having the correct equipment makes it doable.


----------



## Fishchips (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice BP, going down the stairs, priceless.


----------

